# Friend is very worried



## desperate_4_kids (Oct 24, 2012)

I think my friend is maybe a little guilty of worrying without a cause,  ,.

Her DS is about twenty-three months old and, for the last few months has been sporadically waking up with inflamed tonsils, to the point he tries to swallow them and his breathing sounds different because of it. The inflammation generally reduces within the first few hours of waking up but my friend is scared, could it be a sign that he needs his tonsils out?  There doesnt seem to be any warning signs of when he'll wake up like this, it's just a random thing.
She didnt want to take him to docs as her doc/health visitor is a bit of a  .

Thanks,
A.  Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's probably his tonsils and adenoids, more likely his adenoids, if she takes him to the gp they're do a sleep study to see if the tonsils and adenoids are restricting his breathing when he is asleep if they are then they may consider removing both, so it may well be worth a trip to the gp 

Hope this helps

Nic
Xx


----------

